# Inmate keeps baby ven brown snake in cell. Story shows Antaresia LOL



## Grogshla (Jan 21, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...-a-pet/ar-BBouDLA?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## centrallian11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Once again the media has the snake species wrong not even a snake but a python


----------



## Herpo (Jan 21, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a python a snake? 

- - - Updated - - -

Lol, I love how the snake catcher didn't notice that it was a spotted...


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow! So . . . . . that means that the pet shop was wrong and they actually sold me a venomous baby brown snake when they said it was a spotted python! Whatever shall I do? I'm glad I've never been bitten I could have died!



(For those of you that might think I'm an idiot I was being sarcastic).


----------



## Raymonde (Jan 21, 2016)

My bet is on the image being a random "brown" coloured snake from the internet, rather than it being the actual snake that was found at the prison...


----------



## Snapped (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes, clearly the snake in the photo provided is not a baby snake at all, let alone a brown.

Lucky the prisoner wasn't bitten, how did he think he was going to feed it? :facepalm:


----------



## Herpo (Jan 22, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Lucky the prisoner wasn't bitten, how did he think he was going to feed it? :facepalm:



Fingers?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't drop the soap  but this time it is slightly more life threatening...

Wait does this mean Red is a coastal taipan? Awesome:shock:.


----------

